# Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...



## Dragon187 (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hatte einen Account bei web.de . Irgendwann kam mal eine e-mail mit "Testen sie den web.de club" o.Ä. Da man bei dieser Bestätigung nicht direkt nochmal die Daten eingeben musste, dachte ich mir DUMMERWEISE nichts dabei, und schloss eine 2 monatige Testphase mit anschließender Vertragsverlängerung um 12 Monate für 5EUR/Monat ab. Da ich dieses Postfach nicht mehr nutzte hab ich versäumt, und ich hätte es wahrscheinlich sowieso versäumt, die Testphase zu beenden.



> Ihr WEB.DE-Zugang wurde gesperrt
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> leider konnten wir trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung keinen Zahlungseingang zu den angemahnten Forderungen verzeichnen. Wir sehen uns daher gezwungen, Ihren WEB.DE Zugang zu sperren und die Forderung an eines unserer Inkassobüros zu übergeben. Eine seperates Schreiben geht Ihnen per Post zu. Bitte wenden Sie sich bei Rückfragen an das zuständige Inkassobüro.




Per Post kann aber zurzeit noch nichts kommen, da ich bei dem E-Mail Account ja nicht die richtigen Daten eingegeben habe (als ich ihn erstellt habe)
Zudem war ich 15 bei Vertragsabschluss, kann man ihnen also so kommen? "Ich war minderjährig bei Vertragsabschluss - Vertrag ungültig?"

Nun die eigentliche Frage: Kommt das Inkassobüro über die IP an meine richtige Adresse, oder habe ich nichts weiter zu befürchten?

VIELEN DANK FÜR ANTWORTEN!

Gruß!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> Kommt das Inkassobüro über die IP an meine richtige Adresse,



Nein
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161


----------



## Dragon187 (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*

Hallo!
Also: Einfach neues Postfach anlegen und gut ist? Muss ich wirklich keine Angst haben , dass da noch "Die große Rechnung kommt" ?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Gruß!


----------



## chked (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*

Die feine Art ist das natürlich nicht, sich so davonzustehlen. 
WEB.DE kann man sicher nicht mit den Abzockern wie [...] & Co.  in einen Topf werfen. Und WEB.DE zickt auch nicht rum, wenn man vor Ablauf der Testzeit wieder zurücktritt.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*



chked schrieb:


> WEB.DE kann man sicher nicht mit den Abzockern wie S.  & Co.  in einen Topf werfen.


Die Sitten von web.de sind nicht unbedingt die feinsten. Im Forum haben sich immer wieder User 
beklagt, denen  Verträge untergejubelt wurden. Kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung, wie  beim 
WEB-Mail  Interface versucht wird User zu verwirren und  zu übertölpeln.


----------



## fanatictentacle (17 Juli 2008)

*Gerichterlicher Mahnbescheid - Weiterleitung der Post?*

Hallo!

Ich bin vor ca 5 Monaten auf den "kostenlose Clubmitgliedschaftstrick" von Web.de reingefallen. Nachdem ich (wie hier geraten) gewartet hab, stehe ich jetzt doch vor folgendem Problem:
Angeblich kommt wohl bald der Richterliche Mahnbescheid und ich bin nicht zuhause! Da ich zur Zeit ein Praktikum in einer anderen Stadt mache, kann ich den Brief nicht persönlich zuhause entgegen nehmen. (Da dort allerdings meine Eltern wohnen, würde der Brief ankommen)
Meine Fragen:
1) Muss ich den persönlich entgegen nehmen?
Wenn ja: 
2) Können meine Eltern dem Postboten meine aktuelle Addresse geben und der leitet das weiter, oder muss ich VORHER dem Anwaltsbüro schreiben und denen das sagen?
3) Was passiert, wenn ich den persönlich entgegen nehmen muss, das nicht kann und der Brief nich an mich weitergeleitet wird (warum auch immer)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tentacle


----------



## passer (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*

Web.de hat noch nie ein Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragt, immer nur Drohungen, da die genau wissen, das ihre Forderung disbezüglich jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt.

War vor zwei Jahren auch in diesen "Club" mit genannten Trick.
Mehrere Mahnung per Email, 2 Schreiben vom RA und danach Ruhe in der Truhe.


----------



## VIOLATOR1990 (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*

hallo ich hab auch nen problem mit web.de club und zwar wollt ich ne  anlage verschicken und da diese zu groß war dachte ich machste web.e  club ohne großartig durchzulesen da ich auch dachte das der vertrag nach  testablauf nicht weitergeführt wird. nur die anlage konnte ich trotzdem  nicht per e-mail verschicken. also wollt ich das dann schnell kündigen  also per e-mail akzeptieren die ja nciht ich habs trotzdem versucht.  jetzt hab ich ne e-mail geschrieben das ich den vertrag widerrufe was  möglich sein muss, weil in den agb's steh innerhalb von 2 wochen und es  sei möglich per brief, fax oder e-mail. ich will auch nciht unbedingt  nen fax oder brief an die schreiben weil ich aus datenschutz gründen  eine ausgedachte adresse etc. genommen habe. wenn ich die das e-mail  konto einfach ignoriere können die irgendwie meine ip-adresse  rausbekommen und damit auch meine richtige adresse oder nehmen die das  mehr oder weniger einfach hin??


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! web.de Vertrag...*

hier geht es weiter:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html


----------

